# Wrong Clock and voltage reading for Ryzen 5 5600g iGPU



## evilkitty (Sep 5, 2021)

GPU-Z reads the CPU Vcore voltage instead of the SOC voltage and reads the stock clock speed not the overclocked core speed, no idea where hwinfo gets the memory clock from since the system ram is the gpu ram and 4133/2 = 2067, GPU-Z also ignores BCLK for that matter (hwinfo rounds up to 0.1, set to auto in this screenshot)


----------



## seamonkeyhd (Sep 21, 2021)

evilkitty said:


> GPU-Z reads the CPU Vcore voltage instead of the SOC voltage and reads the stock clock speed not the overclocked core speed, no idea where hwinfo gets the memory clock from since the system ram is the gpu ram and 4133/2 = 2067, GPU-Z also ignores BCLK for that matter (hwinfo rounds up to 0.1, set to auto in this screenshot)
> View attachment 215654


Hi. I had this issue as well. Please try 4200/2100 or 4400/2200 if possible. For some reason, the iGPU Memory Clock does 100s. Not sure if 25 or 50 or 75 works. I tried to increase by 100 and did not have that issue. So far, 3800/1900 works as intended, 4000/2000 works, 4200/2100 works, 4400/2200 works as well.



evilkitty said:


> GPU-Z reads the CPU Vcore voltage instead of the SOC voltage and reads the stock clock speed not the overclocked core speed, no idea where hwinfo gets the memory clock from since the system ram is the gpu ram and 4133/2 = 2067, GPU-Z also ignores BCLK for that matter (hwinfo rounds up to 0.1, set to auto in this screenshot)
> View attachment 215654


Regarding the voltages and clock speed, I trust Hwinfo64 more. You should try clicking on the sensors tab and load something on the iGPU and watch the sensor for clock speed change.


----------



## evilkitty (Sep 22, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/lhFWBmf


My soc voltage is set to a static value in the bios with a 700Mhz switching frequency, the only thing that is gonna affect that is the load line. GPUz is clearly showing the the CPUs core voltage as the gpu voltage

there is no way under load the gpu core is getting 1.4v from a when it gets power from a rail that is setting below 1.3v


----------



## seamonkeyhd (Sep 23, 2021)

evilkitty said:


> http://imgur.com/a/lhFWBmf
> 
> 
> My soc voltage is set to a static value in the bios with a 700Mhz switching frequency, the only thing that is gonna affect that is the load line. GPUz is clearly showing the the CPUs core voltage as the gpu voltage
> ...


Like I said, just follow HWINFO64. I doubt GPU-z can report APUs properly.


----------

